# "communications" & "signals"



## pi-r-squared (10 Feb 2005)

So I had a lengthy rant with this ignorant and uninformed person, and speaking to the person only confused _me_ more.   What is the difference between communications reserve, and signals officer.   To further that confusion, can either MOC be done through an infantry militia unit ie. Canadian Scottish?   To top it off, this person doesn't know where basic is held nor that it has to be completed before being a member of the CF.   

ps. I tried searching for any information on this site, but couldn't find anything relevant.


----------



## sigpig (10 Feb 2005)

I'll try to answer what I_ think_ is your question but I'm not sure I understand exactly what you're after  ???

The "Communications Reserve" are the reserve signals units that exist as a separate group from the "Militia" or "Army Reserve." Don't ask why they are separate, I haven't got all day.

"Signals" is the term traditionally given to army communicators, as opposed to air force, or navy communicators. Together, army, navy and airforce communicators are commonly referred to as "Communications and Electronics." 

Therefore a "Signals officer" is an officer in either a regular or reserve signals unit - army communcations.

I have seen a situation where an infantry officer was allowed to re-badge signals at his militia district headquarters - now reserve cbg, and go on signals courses. I don't personally know of an instance where an untrained person was allowed to join an infantry unit with the purpose of being a signaller, but others may know of such a case. 

Basic training seems to be taking place as close as possible to local units these days - things have changed since I've left, especially for officers. But all advanced signals training takes place at the school at Kingston, Ontario.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (10 Feb 2005)

The Comm Reserve currently does its BMQ/SQ in the summer out of Shilo, Manitoba, for some three years now.


----------



## sigpig (11 Feb 2005)

Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> The Comm Reserve currently does its BMQ/SQ in the summer out of Shilo, Manitoba, for some three years now.



All comm res units, even eastern Canada? Do the units still send people on the local Militia BMQ for the weekend courses throughout the year?


----------



## pi-r-squared (12 Feb 2005)

sigpig said:
			
		

> I'll try to answer what I_ think_ is your question but I'm not sure I understand exactly what you're after   ???
> 
> The "Communications Reserve" are the reserve signals units that exist as a separate group from the "Militia" or "Army Reserve." Don't ask why they are separate, I haven't got all day.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU for confirming this to me.  So I am right, and the other person is plain ignorant, and I don't know how he/she will find his/her way into signals with that ignorant attitude with which was directed at me.  But this person is trying to join an infantry unit with the purpose of being a signaller.   ;DI find that this person will have a difficult time when he/she doesn't even know what a signaller is.


----------



## DaveK (14 Feb 2005)

There is a difference between Signals and a Signaller.  You already know what Signals is but a signaller is not a member of the C and E branch.  The term denotes a non-signals soldier employed in a communications role. 

Hope that helps


----------



## pi-r-squared (18 Feb 2005)

DaveK said:
			
		

> There is a difference between Signals and a Signaller.   You already know what Signals is but a signaller is not a member of the C and E branch.   The term denotes a non-signals soldier employed in a communications role.
> 
> Hope that helps



So a person not with "SIGNALS" but operates the radios and such right?


----------



## DaveK (18 Feb 2005)

Correct


----------



## Michael Dorosh (18 Feb 2005)

As an example, the company clerk in an infantry unit may be tasked as a "company signaller" - ie he will do radio watch in the company HQ while in the field.


----------



## pi-r-squared (20 Feb 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> As an example, the company clerk in an infantry unit may be tasked as a "company signaller" - ie he will do radio watch in the company HQ while in the field.



But that doesn't mean that they're _*with*_ "communications" right?


----------



## DaveK (20 Feb 2005)

Right

An infantry soldier who carries the radio for his platoon commander is a 'Signaller'  He is not in communications or the C&E Branch.

I know this is repeating other posts but....

The C&E Branch consists of:

Signals Officers
Communications and Electronics Engineering (Air) Officers
Signal Operators
Linemen
Land Communication and Information Systems Technicians
Aerospace (?) Telecommunication and Information Systems Technician
Communication Research


----------



## Pte.M13 (20 Feb 2005)

no, anybody with radio skills can be a signaller, basically know VP, and how to work your radio, bit of antena theory, etc..

if you are a SigOp (the guys with communications units) and end up tasks to an infantry unit, you are likely there as a SME (Subject Matter Expert). and you will be monitoring comms, running a CP, teaching radio lessons, etc.. so, signaller is anyone with radio skills, sombody with a communications unit (specifically a sig op) will likely not be doing the job of a signaller..

atleast that's my understanding of all such matters.. i get lectured on this constantly, and have never had the chance to get such a job. sombody correct me if i'm wrong about somthing


----------



## DaveK (20 Feb 2005)

The idea is that anyone who is NOT part of the C&E Branch who does communications is a signaller.  It's really semantics.  This is directly from the Royal Canadian Corps of Signals Corps Standing Orders which are perpetuated by the C&E Branch.

Other points for those who may not know

Signals is a noun, signal is an adjective.  You can't have a Signals Sqn, Tp, Pl, Regt, Bde etc.  It's a Signal - whatever.  The 'Corps' was referred to as Signals and we still do to this day.

Sig Ops in Combat Arms units and any other line unit for that matter are not only experts but fill a much more important role to provide a link to higher headquarters.  Remember, comms are provided from higher to lower, left to right, front to rear and supporting to supported.


----------



## pi-r-squared (21 Feb 2005)

;D This is all too good. ;D I just got tired of explaining to a brick wall but gave up.   The person wanted to join the Canadian Scottish as an "_*officer communicator*_."     :  That doesn't fit into any one category.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (21 Feb 2005)

Pi-r-squared wrote
  "This is all too good.  I just got tired of explaining to a brick wall but gave up.  The person wanted to join the Canadian Scottish as an "officer communicator."     That doesn't fit into any one category."
   This person had better go for an officer, because they surely cannot communicate.  Just an old Lineswine observation


----------



## DaveK (22 Feb 2005)

mainerjohnthomas said:
			
		

> Pi-r-squared wrote
> "This is all too good.   I just got tired of explaining to a brick wall but gave up.   The person wanted to join the Canadian Scottish as an "officer communicator."        That doesn't fit into any one category."
> This person had better go for an officer, because they surely cannot communicate.   Just an old Lineswine observation



Who told you to lay all that line, God?  Remember the world is not that small and Signals makes it even smaller!

V.V.V.

Director:  All the V's in Velox Versutus Vigilans are caps.


----------



## pi-r-squared (24 Feb 2005)

mainerjohnthomas said:
			
		

> This person had better go for an officer, because they surely cannot communicate.   Just an old Lineswine observation


If only this person could pass the aptitude test.  Even then, I don't think this person will make it past the physical.


----------



## Island Ryhno (26 Feb 2005)

I've got something I'd like to throw in here as a question. I'm doing a three year Programmer/Analyst course in school, would this qualify me for officer in the comms reserve? Also the program is a co-op so I don't know if that would make a difference? Thanks folks


----------



## pi-r-squared (16 Mar 2005)

Anyone heard of an Army MOC "Mechanic?" :   I'm pretty sure the CF recruitment people will have fun figuring out what trade the person has applied for.   Oh, and this applicant checked off officer.


----------



## meni0n (16 Mar 2005)

Vehicule Tech ?


----------



## pi-r-squared (18 Mar 2005)

there are various technician trades, so how would they really know if the applicant was talking about vehicle tech, especially when the Officer box was checked instead of NCM?


----------



## Theoat (18 Mar 2005)

sigpig said:
			
		

> All comm res units, even eastern Canada? Do the units still send people on the local Militia BMQ for the weekend courses throughout the year?



Yup, I did my BMQ/SQ there last summer and we had people from Vancouver Island to New Brunswick. There is the option of the weekend basic depending on what's available in your area. A guy in my unit is a sig op. and did his BMQ with the local C SCOT R's on weekends then did his SQ in Shilo during the summer.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (19 Mar 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> I've got something I'd like to throw in here as a question. I'm doing a three year Programmer/Analyst course in school, would this qualify me for officer in the comms reserve? Also the program is a co-op so I don't know if that would make a difference? Thanks folks


     Talk to your local recruter, by the sounds of it, its seems suited to a Commications officer.  You may want to look at Naval reserve, as there are a fair number of computer and information technical positions on modern warships.


----------



## Island Ryhno (20 Mar 2005)

Thanks mainerjohnthomas! The navy does have a lot of good hi tech jobs, unfortunately I'm not really willing to spend most of my life away from my wife so I think it's going to be comms, hopefully officer, thanks!


----------



## chrisf (20 Apr 2005)

Theoat said:
			
		

> Yup, I did my BMQ/SQ there last summer and we had people from Vancouver Island to New Brunswick. There is the option of the weekend basic depending on what's available in your area. A guy in my unit is a sig op. and did his BMQ with the local C SCOT R's on weekends then did his SQ in Shilo during the summer.



You had people from further then New Brunswick too... the damned country doesn't end just because the land mass does...


----------

